# Blocked roads



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep it rained in 10th Ramadan City and as the roads have no storm drains everywhere is flooded. Rain brings Egypt to a standstill like Snow does in the UK !!!!

Just popped to work and from the New Bridge on the Ismailia road - its chaos


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I didn't even notice it had rained


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I didn't even notice it had rained


Thats cus you dont live in 10th Ramadan


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Thats cus you dont live in 10th Ramadan


true. how far is that from Rehab though?


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

aykalam said:


> I didn't even notice it had rained


I woke up to a beautiful lightening & rain storm. Sigh, I love to see the lightening!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> true. how far is that from Rehab though?


40 minutes  normally, but today 80


----------

